# Thor - The Self-Claimed Wonder Horse



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I want to see more!


----------



## PetoftheDay (Mar 21, 2012)

Nice job so far, Thor, but you should tell us more! The Norse Thor was the god of thunder and lightning ... do you like storms, or just like making your own thunderous noise with your hooves?


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

So-is he getting a new name?


----------

